# danky seeds needed



## Smokeybrown11 (Sep 28, 2005)

hey i need to know where i can get 6 of the bombest plant seeds that my friends have ever seen..we smoke alot of kush and medical so i want to grow soe plants they have never seen or smoked ... im setting up a 6 plant setup with a buddy at his house in southern california...can any1 give me some names of plant seeds that will just put my friends to sleep...replies appreciated greatly


----------



## notthecops (Oct 25, 2005)

Come check out our seed selection. They're all brand new medicinal strains. No one's grown them except us. They've only been out for about 2 months!


NTC


----------

